# 2018 Ann Arbor Bicycle Show and Swap Meet.



## catfish (Nov 2, 2017)

It's never too soon to plan for this show! Don't miss it !!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 2, 2017)

catfish said:


> It's never too soon to plan for this show! Don't miss it !!!
> 
> View attachment 701904



Thanks catfish!!!
What town do I fly into from Spokane Washington? I would be thankful any suggestions on where to stay etc. Thanks, Barry


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 2, 2017)

*I'll be there buying!!!! *


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks catfish!!!
> What town do I fly into from Spokane Washington? I would be thankful any suggestions on where to stay etc. Thanks, Barry




Detroit Michigan. There are lots of Hotels with in 10 to 20 miles of both shows.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 2, 2017)

catfish said:


> Detroit Michigan. There are lots of Hotels with in 10 to 20 miles of both shows.



Cool! I'll start checking it out! Have a great day! Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2017)

My Dad and I are already planning! See you all there. V/r Shawn


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 2, 2017)

catfish said:


> It's never too soon to plan for this show! Don't miss it !!!
> 
> View attachment 701904



Planning my 1st visit to that show. Thanks for posting it Catfish! Any pictures from last years show?


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Planning my 1st visit to that show. Thanks for posting it Catfish! Any pictures from last years show?





https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/fall-memory-lane-2017.2148/

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/2017-memory-lane-ann-arbor.2016/


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Here are some more from this year. V/r Shawn

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ann-arbor-pics.109702/


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 3, 2017)

catfish said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/fall-memory-lane-2017.2148/
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/2017-memory-lane-ann-arbor.2016/



Thanks catfish !


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 3, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Here are some more from this year. V/r Shawn
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ann-arbor-pics.109702/



Thanks Shawn, I will be at the next show in Ann Arbor...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 5, 2018)

catfish said:


> It's never too soon to plan for this show! Don't miss it !!!
> 
> View attachment 701904




Is vendor set up saturday or sunday morning for Ann Arbor?


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Is vendor set up saturday or sunday morning for Ann Arbor?




No. Vendors get in an hour before the public on Sunday to set up.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Catfish, sounds like sleeping in the parking lot Saturday night is a good idea.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks Catfish, sounds like sleeping in the parking lot Saturday night is a good idea.




Most people do. There is always a long line. And they have a big bonfire every year.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 7, 2018)

catfish said:


> No. Vendors get in an hour before the public on Sunday to set up.





Once the gates open, it's a combination Oklahoma Land rush and Mad Max road course.
Quite the sight to see!


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Once the gates open, it's a combination Oklahoma Land rush and Mad Max road course.
> Quite the sight to see!


----------

